# Express domestic



## expressdom (Sep 28, 2014)

I"m the chief, I"m here with express domestic. We have been trying to get our name out there a little more lately, so this looks like it could be a good addition. We have been in the business for a pretty long time, at first brewing for ourselves, then helping complete overfill orders and then email by reference. We have recently expanded and upgraded in pretty much every way to be able to handle it.It would not be truthful for us to say we test every batch, nobody, especially not a domestic source can do that. I can only promise that we will spotcheck everything we have with labmax, get mass specs when we have better access to more reliable ones and pull any questionable products.We have not had a bad batch yet but if it ever does happen we do have the resources to make up for it without question, even if it took all we have to do it. It's easy to make money in this business but it's not so hard to redeem a reputation once it goes bad. 

Brewing- of course we don't have a gmp facility, we do pay attention to sterility though, its not very hard to buy scrubs, hairnets and latex gloves. We have a great and very private place to work in, where every base seems to be covered. it's owned so we were able to convert it any way we wanted to, instead of buying a flowhood we had one made by someone we can trust who could create one that is a bit smaller and suited to our purposes. we have a columbus driclave which is a little slower than we would like but it does the job (that will be the next upgrade). We use vac pump filtration (millex gv) but depending on the compound sometimes it is better to use the hand pump, thicker compounds can be hard to control without a manual hand pump. 

We have a sufficient shipping network to send out alot of packs safely, but there is a limit to that so sometimes we will shut down for a week. We have been running a pretty consistent ta of 2-5 days, mostly on the low end of that scale. We delete all info as soon as an order is completed, it's not only safer that way but it is also more practical. until friday we are dropping the minimum almost in half to $60 for any guys who would like to try us.  you can contact us to ask questions or discuss issues at     also check out our site


----------



## woodswise (Sep 28, 2014)

Dude, you think anyone on here is going to order AAS from your public site, where LE and basically anyone can see your products?  You're crazy.  Only the desperate and naieve will do that, and at great risk to themselves . . .


----------



## KillKittens (Sep 28, 2014)

This is great!!! You my friend have a GREAT product MENU!!! 

 I can't get my hands on anabolics  currently but when the time comes and I hear some reviews on your anabolics I may give it a try

However, you must listen to the staff members here and follow the rules. THE STAFF HERE ROCKS!

Now excuse me while I enjoy some NFL because it's my favorite day!!  SUNDAY
Heehee


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh sweet! You wont steal my $60 will you??!? Im all in!!!!....................

If you go to "Dom Merch" you can find hella gear for sale. Those catchly phrased tshirts are a hit!!!


----------



## TriniJuice (Sep 28, 2014)

God damn u Killer Kat Klarkston; 
Your signature has become a stigma


----------



## graniteman (Sep 28, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> God damn u Killer Kat Klarkston;
> Your signature has become a stigma



Trini..I wanna DESTROY that avi...


----------



## stonetag (Sep 28, 2014)

I will send cash and CC# directly, not sure why I'm sending CC#, but I just feel good about the whole damn thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 28, 2014)

thank god u have come here...I need u ..my last source tillacle labs is taking a break..pm me


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 29, 2014)

Do u take American Express?


----------



## Jada (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes! Can I have a sesame chicken with fried rice ... no ****in broccoli!  Give me a home made ice T too!  Ummmm u take EBT?


----------

